# 3 gallon JBJ pico tank



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

does anyone know which LFS carry this tank  i wanna get it for a friend for birthday


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Aln,

I'm not sure how much you wanted to spend..but there's another nano that's really nice as well... you have to look around for deals though on ebay or amazon.ca. I got this one for my sister:$50 plus shipping from the US:

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?pro...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

There's a deluxe version with a better filter:

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...1&product_id=187&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

Its a finnex 4 gallon. The front corners are curved and glass which the JBJ has however its one gallon larger and it has better lighting. My apologies if this didnt answer your question, just thought you might be interested...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

hey laura,

those are nice tanks for the price,$75 bucks with a canister and light is not a bad price at all. I wish I knew about this before I bought the cube, hob canister filter, and no light from Ai for $150+. Was the shipping a lot when you ordered it for your sister?


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

boo they dont ship to canada?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

they probably do, you just have to email them and they will probably give you an expensive quote. I would say around $40+


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

ahh, i guess i'll give them a shout.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys... 

It was around $40 plus actually if I recall correctly but before I looked into it more... (so it is abit pricey considering thats half the cost already of the tank itself)... I was fortunate to have a friend that studies in the states and they got the shipping for a nominal fee and brought it over to me... But maybe you can find it on amazon.ca? or ebay.ca sometimes? you can do either a nano freshwater or marine for this tank depending on the light bulb that you choose and my sister loves the moon lights. She watches her shrimpies with all the lights off and loves seeing their nocturnal behaviour.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

you know these things evaporate like crazy right?


----------

